# Gemeinsame Tour



## Wurzelhüpfer (12. April 2006)

Hallo an Alle aus dem wunderherrlichen Saarland...

Hat jemand Lust eine Tour zu organisieren bzw daran teilzunehmen?
Hat jemand schöne Streckenvorschläge aus der Umgebung?
Ideen, Anregungen... immer her damit, wer keinen Bock hat kanns auch hinschreiben  

Also dann mal los


----------



## leeqwar (12. April 2006)

touren gibts bei www.notger.de, bei www.rv-tempo-hirzweiler.de ober aber auch unter www.bikefreunde-merchweiler.de. irgendwo existiert auch noch ne tourenbeschreibung von h-weiler zum schaumberg im netz (gabs auch mal beim bikeaholic, bevor die webseite abgeschaltet wurde).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (12. April 2006)

Hallo!
Also ich bin in der Umgebung Saarbrücken, St. Ingbert oder Kirkel/Homburg ständig auf Tour und ich denke du hast von der Freitagsrunde hier schon gelesen? Wenn du willst schließ dich doch einfach einmal am kommenden Freitag zur Feiertagsrunde an. 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (13. April 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke du hast von der Freitagsrunde hier schon gelesen?



Nö noch nicht Ich mach mich mal auf die Suche! Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Digicambiker (15. April 2006)

Hi Wurzelhüpfer
Ich bin aus Wustweiler und in Hirzweiler beim RV-Tempo im Verein. Wenn du Lust hast, können wir uns mal, nach absprache per E-Mail ,zum Biken verabreden. Oder du kommst nach Hirzweiler zur Feuerwehr. Dort treffen wir uns Dienstags (vom Verein aus) um 18.00 Uhr, Samstags um 14.00 Uhr, oder Sonntags um 10.00 Uhr. Die Touren sind Unterschiedlich je nach Mitfahrer vom 25-50 Km. Samstags auch mal länger. Wenn genügend Leute da sind, machen wir auch 2-3 Gruppen mit unterschiedlichem Leistungsniveu. Ok, bis dann, und hoffentlich kommst du mal vorbei. Ach so, meine E-Mailadressen steht unter der Kontaktseite meine Website.
WWW.Bikefreunde-Merchweiler.de  

Gruß Digicambiker


----------



## erlkönig (15. April 2006)

komm doch einfach nach hirzweiler, weitere infos unter www.rv-tempo-hirzweiler.de

@Domenico: und wenn wir samstags ein paar leute sind und über 90 km fahren, dann fahren wir uns auch schon mal gegenseitig platt, so wie heute.


----------



## Digicambiker (16. April 2006)

@Erlkönig
Wie platt?  
Mir hats gefallen heute. Konnte endlich mal mithalten mit euch  

Gruß DD


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (26. April 2006)

hi, 

ei ich komme auf jeden fall ich denke am samstag iss halt e bissje blöd weil ich am nächsten dienstag abi schreibe aber das passt schon!!


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (27. April 2006)

Also am samstag um 2 seid ihr an der feuerwehr in hirzweiler nitt das da keiner iss...


----------



## erlkönig (28. April 2006)

Hi!

Samstag fällt aus, wegen Meisterschaften in Bad Marienberg!!!!!!


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (29. April 2006)

Mist.

Geht keiner heut noch fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (29. April 2006)

14 Uhr geht der RSC St. Ingbert mit den Jugendfahrern biken. Treffpunkt am alten Hallenbad in IGB. Heute aber Hauptaugenmerk auf kurze Vorbelastung und Fahrtechnik für Bad Marienberg morgen.
Gruß


----------



## Grüne Hölle (29. April 2006)

Hi Wurzelhüpfer,

wir die Macher der Grünen Hölle Freisen, haben auch schöne MTB Strecken zu bieten.
Das haben auch unsere Gäste beim letzten CTF bestätigt.
Leider ist das nördliche Saarland, zu Unrecht wie wir finden,  ein weißer Fleck auf der MTB Karte, aber wir arbeiten dran dies zu ändern.   
Kannst dir ja doch schon mal unser MTB-Wochenende 29. - 30. 07. 2006 vormerken. 
Alles weiter hier im Forum oder unter www.GRUENE-HOELLE-FREISEN.de 

Gruß Jupp


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (29. April 2006)

Danke für eure Beiträge!

Ich will mich in naher Zukunft noch ein bisschen mehr dem Biken zuwenden (Vereinsbeitritt, Touren, usw.) leider wird das glaube ich ein bisschen kompliziert werden weil ich nach dem Abi zum Bund gehe (3.7.06) und auch noch ne Freundin habe die mich am Wochende sehen will; aber ich denke das klappt schon irgendwie  .

Achso ja ich hab vor mich für die Halbmarathonstrecke des Bank1SaarM. anzumelden (1. Wettbewerb für mich) und würde gern vorher mal mit einem oder mehreren von euch zusammen ne vergleichbare Strecke fahren um meine Leistung mal irgendwie einordnen zu können (ich fahr fast immer alleine ).

@ limit 
jo hab ich jetzt zu spät gesehen aber ich hätt eh mim rad hin und heim und die tour fahren müssen iss von mir aus e bissje weit  
trotzdem danke für die info 

Grüße W.


----------



## Limit83 (30. April 2006)

Hi W.!
Wir werden im Sommer wieder Vorfahrten der Marathonstrecke anbieten! Die Termine werden auf unserer Homepage und hier im Forum bekanntgegeben. Da kannst du deine Form schonmal testen, denn vergleichbare Strecken gibts keine! 
Gruß


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (30. April 2006)

@limit

also keine Vorfahrt für die Halbmarathonstrecke?

PS:
W. steht nur für Wurzelhüpfer ich heisse Tobias
Iss aber egal wie du mich nennst


----------



## Einheimischer (30. April 2006)

Der Limit ist nur etwas schreibfaul was Nicknames anbelangt, der nennt mich auch immer nur Eh, dafür lass ich ständig die 83 weg  
Wir waren heute spontan auf der Marathonstrecke unterwegs, wir könnten die Strecke ruhig mal an einem Rennfreien WE nochmal komplett abfahren! Nach längerer Pause, macht es sogar wieder Spass!!!  

Grüße, Peter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (30. April 2006)

ich bin eventuell am mittwoch mittag in der kante. vielleicht lässt sich dann ja was organisieren. wäre ja auch für 007ike und den einheimischen von der anfahrt her zu schaffen. der ein oder andere mitleser hat uU auch noch lust dazu zu stossen. 
man könnte den schaumberg ins auge fassen, da war ich schon lange nicht mehr...
leider kann ich aber erst dienstag definitiv sagen, ob ich zeit habe oder nicht.


----------



## 007ike (30. April 2006)

mach das mal, wäre bestimmt machbar.


----------



## Einheimischer (30. April 2006)

wäre auch dabei  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (30. April 2006)

hab allerdings gerade einen aushang entdeckt, dass der heizung-ables-mann am mittwoch um 17 uhr kommt. super zeit. also entweder starten wir früh oder erst gegen 18 uhr. 
alternativ könnte ich noch den donnerstag anbieten. da hätte ich bis etwa 18 uhr zeit.


----------



## squirrel (30. April 2006)

@ Tobi

Wir biken diese Woche wohl Dienstag abends so um 18Uhr (Abfahrt so 17.45 im Buchenweg) und dann noch 1-2 Mal bis zum WE. Ich poste die Termine dann auf meiner Homepage auf der News-Seite. Wenn du Lust/Zeit hast...

Viel Glück am Dienstag Morgen,
Gruß aus Eichertshausen,
Notger


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (2. Mai 2006)

Hi, 

abi abi abi    

bin auch noch krank dazu!

Morgen schreib ich noch Erdkunde, und dann hab ich bis die Woche drauf Freitag nix, also da finden wir was hoffe dass ich am Wochenende fit bin. 
Melde mich wieder (denke morgen).
@squirrel 
wo steht denn das auf deiner Seite habs nicht gefunden.

Grüsse Tobias


----------



## leeqwar (2. Mai 2006)

ok, dann legen wir die schaumberg-tour mit treffpunkt h-weiler erst mal auf eis.


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Mai 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ok, dann legen wir die schaumberg-tour mit treffpunkt h-weiler erst mal auf eis.



Ich melde mich auch ab in die Ruhephase, was anderes macht bei mir z.Zt. keinen Sinn. Sorry. 

Grüße.


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (3. Mai 2006)

Hi,

also ich meine dass ich ab morgen (bin schon nicht mehr so krank) wieder fit bin, vielleicht auch erst freitag aber dann können wir fahren.
Ich geb euch mal nen Überblick für die Terminfindung: 

12.05.2006 schreibe ich Physik (lernen lernen aber ein tag muss drin sein für ne tour)
15.05.-ca 23.05.2006 bin ich Spanien (geht nitt iss klar)
dann mathe lernen
26.06.2006 mathe mündlich (hab ich sicher vorher genug zeit für ne tour)
3.07.2006 Lebach Fallschirmjäger (also vorwiegend wochenende)

Grüsse Tobias


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Mai 2006)

Wurzelhüpfer schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 3.07.2006 Lebach Fallschirmjäger (also vorwiegend wochenende)



Vergiss es! (zumindest in der Grundausbildung)  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (3. Mai 2006)

@Eh: Natürlich geht das! Bin damals auch jedes Wochenende gefahren und nach der Grundausbildung fast jeden Tag von Dudweiler nach SLS gefahren. Irgendwie muss man ja fit bleiben und den Alk kompensieren...

und wehe du lässt bei der Antwort die 83 weg!


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Mai 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> @Eh: Natürlich geht das! Bin damals auch jedes Wochenende gefahren und nach der Grundausbildung fast jeden Tag von Dudweiler nach SLS gefahren. Irgendwie muss man ja fit bleiben und den Alk kompensieren...
> 
> und wehe du lässt bei der Antwort die 83 weg!



Nuja Limit83, ich erinnere mich mit Schrecken an meine Grundausbildung als Falschirmjäger zurück :kotz: Da ging am WE gar nix mehr, ok ich durfte auch selten Heim  Aber vieleicht ist das ja bei euch jungen Kameraden mittlerweile anders  

Wir trampeln durchs Gelände, wir trampeln durch die Saat, Hurra wir verblöden, für uns bezahlt der Staat!  

Glück ab.


----------



## leeqwar (3. Mai 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ich erinnere mich mit Schrecken an meine Grundausbildung als Falschirmjäger zurück



das erklärt so einiges. aber den schirm ! du darfst den schirm nicht immer vergessen ! 

und ontopic: die woche geht nur noch schlecht. hab vor sonntag gehörigen respekt. aber nächste woche donnerstag bin ich im mittelsaarland.


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (3. Mai 2006)

Hi,

ich würd gern mim Fahrrad immer nach Lebach fahren aber ich kann es ja nicht einfach an die Kasernenmauer stellen, und in der Stube fliegt es glaub ich aus em Fenster wenn einer kontrolieren kommt.  
Gibts da keinen Hausmeister bei dem mans in die Werkstatt stellen kann für ne Kiste Bier im Monat? 

Wie siehts denn aus mit ner Tour, wann habt ihr Zeit?

Grüsse Tobias


----------



## leeqwar (3. Mai 2006)

Wurzelhüpfer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich würd gern mim Fahrrad immer nach Lebach fahren aber ich kann es ja nicht einfach an die Kasernenmauer stellen, und in der Stube fliegt es glaub ich aus em Fenster wenn einer kontrolieren kommt.
> Gibts da keinen Hausmeister bei dem mans in die Werkstatt stellen kann für ne Kiste Bier im Monat?
> ...



nächste woche prinzipiell von montag bis donnerstag. diese woche eher nicht mehr. oder du kommst morgen zur einsteigerrunde bzw am freitag zum hssp nach saarbrücken.

ps: im zivildienst konnte ich mein rad immer 24 stunden lang auf der wache unterstellen.


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Mai 2006)

Wurzelhüpfer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich würd gern mim Fahrrad immer nach Lebach fahren aber ich kann es ja nicht einfach an die Kasernenmauer stellen, und in der Stube fliegt es glaub ich aus em Fenster wenn einer kontrolieren kommt.
> Gibts da keinen Hausmeister bei dem mans in die Werkstatt stellen kann für ne Kiste Bier im Monat?
> ...



Frag doch einfach mal beim Kompaniechef nach, bring aber am besten  die Kiste Bier gleich mit zu dem Gespräch, die sind in der Regel recht verständnissvoll in solchen Sachen  Kannst dich aber auch auf den Jäger Schnitzel berufen, sagst, der hätte sein Fahrrad auch im Spind geparkt!  

Nächte Woche Montag bis Donnerstag kann ich wieder touren.

@leeqwar : der ging aber an der Bomberabfahrt nicht auf!  

Grüße.


----------



## chris84 (3. Mai 2006)

es geht doch nix über zivildienst  

hinreichend zeit zum täglich Biken  

aber selbser schuld wer heut noch bund macht


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Mai 2006)

... jaja und wenn der Russe kommt?  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (3. Mai 2006)

alternative 1: viele teile beim strässer kaufen. vielleicht bietet er dir einen unterstand. sind doch nur 100 meter.
alternative 2: einen dieser tarnfarbenen giant-rahmen besorgen.

@einheimischer: eher der weissrusse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (3. Mai 2006)

Jo muss mal gucken wie ich das mache. Wenigstens ist ein Fahrradladen um die Ecke das ist immer gut. Mit nächste Woche sag ich nochmal Bescheid!
Denke nicht das ich nach Sb komme bin halt noch ein bisschen angeschlagen will das erst auskurieren bevor ich wieder was verschleppe.

Grüsse Tobias


----------



## chris84 (3. Mai 2006)

und da hast du sogar nen besonders guten Bikeladen um die Ecke  

übrigend treff ich mich des öfteren mit nem Bikekollegen und manchmal noch ein paar mehr Leute  beim Sträßer zum biken, z.B. Sonntagsmorgens halb 10 oder Dienstags/Donnerstags zwischen 18 und 19 Uhr... wenn du da mal mitwillst... einfach melden...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Limit83 (3. Mai 2006)

In der AGA konnte ich mein Rad auch nirgends unterstellen (war in ZW und eh von Okt. bis Dez.). Dann in SLS war ich GeZi-Schlampe und konnte auch mein Rad ins GeZi stellen, die Uffze und StUffze wollten mich zwar direkt an*******n aber der Herr OLt hats mir eben erlaubt! Was das alles ist wirst du noch erfahren! 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## leeqwar (3. Mai 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann in SLS war ich GeZi-Schlampe...



 




war sicher ne harte zeit...


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Mai 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> war sicher ne harte zeit...



Ich glaub, jetzt KOMMT der Russe  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (3. Mai 2006)

Tja, der Zivi kennt eben solche "Fachbegriffe" nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (3. Mai 2006)

stimmt, da kams nur vor, dass einen der ra zum rtw schickte um die fünf zu drücken und dann den nef mit na zu rufen. dann gabs unter umständen ein rendevouz, das war aber meistens ziemlich unromantisch. 
es gab auch schwesternpartys, aber das würde den rahmen hier sprengen.


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Mai 2006)

Ich hätte an deiner Stelle auf der Schwesternparty aber lieber die 2 im RTW gedrückt  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (3. Mai 2006)

einsatzbereit auf der wache ? dann doch lieber die 6...


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Mai 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> dann doch lieber die 6...



Zu allen Schandtaten bereit?  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (3. Mai 2006)

jetzt haben wir wurzelhüpfer den thread zerschossen. naja, immerhin hat er ja inzwischen die möglichkeit sich an fast jedem wochentag einer anderen gruppe anzuschliessen.


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (4. Mai 2006)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> und da hast du sogar nen besonders guten Bikeladen um die Ecke
> 
> übrigend treff ich mich des öfteren mit nem Bikekollegen und manchmal noch ein paar mehr Leute  beim Sträßer zum biken, z.B. Sonntagsmorgens halb 10 oder Dienstags/Donnerstags zwischen 18 und 19 Uhr... wenn du da mal mitwillst... einfach melden...
> 
> ...



mach ich!

@ leeqwar
macht nix
ich hab eigentlich im moment keinen überblick mehr wo welches grüppchen wann starten ich muss mir das alles noch mal durchlesen am besten ne tabelle machen  

Grüsse Tobias


----------



## leeqwar (9. Mai 2006)

möglicher zeitplan für morgen richtung schaumberg, falls jemand mit will:
~16:00 fahre ich in hüttigweiler los
~16:45 klärwerk vorm blätschesdoole nk, dort würde ich mich mit eh und 007ike treffen
~17:30 stennweiler, skihütte
~18:00 rheinstrasse
plan b: falls eh und 007 mit dem auto kommen, treffpunkt 17 uhr rheinstrasse


----------



## squirrel (9. Mai 2006)

seh ich das jetzt richtig, dass du von Hü über NK zum Schaumberg fährst? Na gut, ist schon mal ne Variante...


----------



## swift daddy (9. Mai 2006)

find´ ich auch aweng seltsam     wissen die beiden denn net wo in Stennweiler die Skihütte is??? is doch garnet so schwer zu finden, schließlich is unser kleines Kaff doch sooo übersichtlich


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Mai 2006)

Ruhe jetzt, dass ist schon kompliziert genug!  

@leeqwar: es gilt Plan B

Grüße.

P.s.: ich weiss nichtmal wo Stennweiler ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (9. Mai 2006)

squirrel schrieb:
			
		

> seh ich das jetzt richtig, dass du von Hü über NK zum Schaumberg fährst? Na gut, ist schon mal ne Variante...



naja, der einheimische verirrt sich ja schon fast in der eigenen einfahrt  da fahr ich den beiden besser mal entgegen  
nein, in wirklichkeit will ich schon ne etwas längere ga-einheit fahren und daher ist nach nk rollen ein ganz guter prolog.

an der skihütte will ich eigentlich nur vorbei, weil der pfad oberhalb früher einer meiner stammtrails war und ich das ding immer wieder mal ganz gerne fahre.

aber was ist mit euch beiden ? sucht euch nen treffpunkt aus und dann auf dazu.


----------



## 007ike (9. Mai 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> möglicher zeitplan für morgen richtung schaumberg, falls jemand mit will:
> ~16:00 fahre ich in hüttigweiler los
> ~16:45 klärwerk vorm blätschesdoole nk, dort würde ich mich mit eh und 007ike treffen
> ~17:30 stennweiler, skihütte
> ...


lies mal bitte deine mails! Der ganze Zeitplan passt so nicht ganz! Eh und ich sind punkt 17.30 Uhr am Schaumberg! Treffpunkt würde ich sagen Kreuzung Turm Schwimmbad, bzw Einfahrt zur Jugendherberge!
bitte, bitte um weitere Diskussion


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Mai 2006)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Ende Diskussion



Moment...  Warum so forsch und ungehalten der Herr  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (10. Mai 2006)

.........wir sind übrigens schon um 17.10 Uhr am Treffpunkt!!! Wir sparen etwas Zeit, da der Eh (ist das komisch den Namen plötzlich abzukürzen, danke Limit für die Idee) schon um 16 Uhr hier in Limbach ist.
War gestern etwas im Zeitdruck und musste mich beeilen, dann kann man nicht mehr so schön  an der Formulierung feilen! so hab´s angepaßt!


----------



## leeqwar (10. Mai 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Moment...  Warum so forsch und ungehalten der Herr
> 
> Grüße.


dabei habe ich extra alle 2346 mails in meinem posteingang nochmal gelesen...


----------



## 007ike (10. Mai 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> dabei habe ich extra alle 2346 mails in meinem posteingang nochmal gelesen...


Ist ja gut, war mein Fehler! 
Falls sich jetzt doch noch jemand anschließen will, wir treffen uns um 16.45 Uhr im Wendalinuspark an der Skate Bahn.


----------



## Einheimischer (10. Mai 2006)

Also doch Plan K - gut ich füge mich  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (10. Mai 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Also doch Plan K - gut ich füge mich
> 
> Grüße.


Stopp! Wir reden von Plan Y III !
Da musst du aufpassen, nicht das wir uns verpassen!


----------



## Einheimischer (10. Mai 2006)

Ok, ich schmeiss gleich mal die Enigma an  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (10. Mai 2006)

ey mir gähn nachher schtrieden. denkt an eure styles !


----------



## Einheimischer (10. Mai 2006)

So, bin endlich wieder zu Hause. War 'ne tolle Tour mit vielen schönen Technikeinlagen. Ich bin immer noch von 007ike's Abfahrtsstil fasziniert  
Bilder folgen später, ich muss jetzt erst mal was essen  

Grüße.

EDIT:

Hier mal 2 Bilder:










Fahrbilder gibts leider keine - ihr hattet ja keine Geduld!

Die Bikes gibts hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2675129#post2675129


----------



## Wiseman (11. Mai 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> So, bin endlich wieder zu Hause. War 'ne tolle Tour mit vielen schönen Technikeinlagen. Ich bin immer noch von 007ike's Abfahrtsstil fasziniert


Hmm, das Kommentar macht neugierig  

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## 007ike (11. Mai 2006)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, das Kommentar macht neugierig
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman



mich macht es auch neugierig


----------



## leeqwar (11. Mai 2006)

the unknown stuntman 
mit solchen aktionen bist du am sonntag publikumsliebling !


----------

